# Blackwater 2/15/14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been tying a few flys for bluegill and shellcracker. Had several hookups this evening and managed to land a catfish. Surprised the hell out of me, cause I have never caught a catfish on a fly before.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! Chunky little catawompus. I bet he was fun for a bit


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah he was fun. Even pulled a little drag I need to figure out some stronger #6 hooks. I ruined my little fly cause I was using thin wire Aberdeen hooks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll look at what model I use later when I get home. They are relatively thin, but pretty stout


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice cat


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man, only heard of one other channel cat on the fly before! That's pretty cool man. I bet it was a blast. Glad your ties produced some fish for ya!


----------

